# Refined Details: Audi S4 B8 Avant New Car Protection



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is one from back at the beginning of last month.

The vehicle in question was a brand new Lava Grey Pearl Audi S4 Avant - the plan was to cleanse and protect the exterior and interior surfaces.

*On Arrival*





_Closer Inspection_







Still with the delivery pen on the screen...



A detailers dream - the first wash of her life with no dealership valeters leaving their mark (quite literally!!).

First up were the alloys.

*Alloys Before*



*Alloys During*













The alloys were then protected, as were the tyres and arches after the cleansing process.

*Alloys After*



Next job were the exhaust tips.

*Exhaust Before*



*Exhaust After*



The exterior was then treated to the usual Refined Details comprehensive safe wash process... starting with snow foam;





The vehicle was then rolled into the unit and clay barred before being thoroughly dried.

Before polishing and protecting the paintwork, along with the other finishing touches to the exterior - it was time for the interior.

*Interior Before*









*Interior After*

















After polishing... no defects to be seen 









The vehicle then had a nanotechnology sealant applied to protect the paintwork before being rolled out into the natural light.

*The Results*







































It was a real pleasure dealing with this brand new B8 S4 Avant straight from the dealership untouched. Now protected and ready to live its life on the road, defect free!

Thank you for looking and reading as always...

*Adam
Refined Details*

For more regular updates from us please feel free to follow on Twitter and Facebook.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Superb work, nice to see a car starting off well.

Certainly looked like it needed a wash by the time you got your hands on to it.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovel job there, thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Awesome looking motor, nice work too:thumb:


----------



## Markdevon (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice results, lovely looking car


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

top work!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job! That's a lovely colour combination too! I'm sure Ns1980 will be watching with interest at some point!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Very nice, great job


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback as always... greatly appreciated gents.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Great job! That's a lovely colour combination too! I'm sure Ns1980 will be watching with interest at some point!


Great car. A great work. Those half and half seats are a pain to keep 'as new' though.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome, awesome car and great work


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Stella job that mate. Love the new front end on these pretty evil looking
Daz


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

zippo said:


> Stella job that mate. Love the new front end on these pretty evil looking
> Daz


I absolutely love the front end on these new B8's... super cool.

Thanks for all the great feedback!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice work, looks great :thumb:.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Top job


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Top job..... i really fancy one of these! :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great job, great colour and great car.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Looking good fella:thumb:

You can't beat a properly 'new' new car to prep!:detailer:

Looks like a nicely spec'd one too


----------

